# Canon 1D Mark II. Its the 8.4 MP version vs 60D??



## jakobshooster (Sep 19, 2012)

I found someone on craigslist selling "a gently used Canon 1D Mark II. Its the 8.4 MP version." would this be a better camera then my 60d?? they want 1000$ would they trade for 60D body + batterygrip???? THOUGHTS?

PS. NVM about this....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 19, 2012)

jakobshooster said:


> I found someone on craigslist selling "a gently used Canon 1D Mark II. Its the 8.4 MP version." would this be a better camera then my 60d?? *they want 1000$* would they trade for 60D body + batterygrip???? THOUGHTS?



pass


----------



## unpopular (Sep 19, 2012)

Being that the 1D mk ii sells for $500-600 on ebay, and the 60D without the grip sells for about $750, it's not a good trade value-wise. Functionally, I can't say.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree. I bought my Mark II for $700 on Ebay


----------



## Tony S (Sep 20, 2012)

Priced too high, you can find a MKIIN for less and it's a better camera.


----------

